# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Tourenbindungen - Überblick

## georg

Hallo,

_Update: 10.12.2012_

weil wir in einem anderen Thread https://www.downhill-board.com/55541...e-trekker.html darüber gequatscht haben, was es derzeit an Tourenbindungen gibt, hier mal ein Überblick und Kommentare von mir.

Diese Liste stellt keinen Anspruch an Vollständigkeit. ich würde mich freuen wenn jeder einen Beitrag dazu leistet - egal ob Kommentar, Ergänzung oder Widerspruch.  :Wink: 

Telemarkbindungen, Adapter für alpine Bindungen und ähnliches hab ich mal nicht reingenommen, da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen.

Die Bewertungen sind meine subjektive, persönliche Meinung und basieren auf meinen Erfahrungen auf Ski-(Hoch)touren, von mir persönlich oder anderen aus diversen Gruppen. Der Beitrag wird laufend erneuert, erweitert und ergänzt. Bei Unklarheiten einfach Fragen bzw in die untenstehende Diskussion einklinken.

Folgende Kategorien werden nach dem Schulnotensystem bewertet:
 Sicherheit Haltbarkeit/Verläßlichkeit Drehpunkt/Aufstieg Komfort Biegelinie Gewicht Harscheisen


*Atomic*

Tracker 16

Habe selber keine Erfahrungswerte, daher nur eine Beschreibung: Rahmenbindung mit Skitopper. Z-Wert 7-16 was eher auf Freeride Einsatz schließen läßt. Umstellung Gehen/Fahren mit einfacher Skistockbewegung ohne aus der Bindung auszusteigen. Gewicht laut Herstellerangabe: 2,96kg also enorm schwer - die schwerste Toruenbindung aller Zeiten, schwerer noch als naxo und das heißt was. Baugleich mit Salomon Guardian.

MX410/MX412

Baugleich mit der Silvretta Pure Performance oder Freeride, das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. Wenn die Nummer auf den z-Wert schließen läßt, dann wäre die 410 die Performance oder X-Mountain und die 412 die Freeride. Siehe dort.


*Dynafit*

Dynafit bringt mittlerweile eine Viehlzahl an sehr unterschiedlichen Modellen heraus die jeweils eigene Einsatzgebiete haben. ich nehme zwei sehr gebräuchliche Modelle heraus.

Dynafit TLT Speed

 Sicherheit: Nicht genügend. Die Dynafit TLT Speed besitzt keine Skistopper und sollte daher mit Fangriemen gefahren werden. Unzeitgemäß. Des weiteren muss die Bindung konstruktionsbedingt im Aufstieg blockiert werden, sonst verliert man den Ski bei Drehbewegungen zB Spitzkehren und schräg aufsteigen. Im Falle einer Lawine im Aufstieg löst die Bindung nicht aus, der Ski verbleibt am Bein und erhöht die Verletzungsgefahr bzw durch den "Hinunterzieheffekt" die Verschüttungstiefe und konterkariert damit den Effekt eines Lawinenairbags. Haltbarkeit/Verläßlichkeit: Sehr gut. Im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten funktioniert die Bindung zuverlässig. Drehpunkt/Aufstieg: Gut. Schöner Drehpunkt, erleichtert den Aufstieg ungemein, wird nur von naxo übertroffen, die es ja nicht mehr gibt (siehe dort). Komfort: Der Einstieg ist für leichte Touren überhaupt kein Problem, im Steilhang wird es komplizierter. Um die Bindung von Fahren auf Gehen umzustellen muss man komplett aussteigen. Die Bindung ist extrem niedrig, was bei breiten Siern zu unerträglich hohen Kräften beim Aufkanten führt (Aufstieg). Genügend. Gewicht: Geil! Ach so: Sehr gut. Deswegen kauft man sich diese Bindung. Biegelinie: Nicht genügend. Komplett unterbrochenene Biegelinie, Carven ist damit unmöglich der Schwung wird zumindest teilweise immer gerutscht. Harscheisen: Nicht genügend. Bei der höchsten Steighilfe kratzt das Harscheisen gerade mal im Schnee. Auch sonst weit weniger wirksam als das gesamte Mitbewerbsfeld.
Fazit: Superleichte Bindung, zum Bergaufgehen bis auf den mangelnden Sicherheitsaspekt gut, zum Bergabfahren bedingt geeignet wegen der fehlenden Skistopper. Bei nicht absolut perfekter Montage funktioniert die Bindung nicht.

Dynafit Radical ST

Siehe Dynafit TLT Speed, aber:

 Sicherheit: Genügend. Hat Skistopper, aber im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern mit schwacher Bremswirkung. Muss beim Aufstieg wie die TLT Speed blockiert werden. Ich finde keine sinnvolle Montagemöglichkeit für Fangriemen. Komfort: Der Einstieg ist für leichte Touren überhaupt kein Problem, im Steilhang wird es komplizierter. Durch die "Side Towers" welche eine gute Positionierhilfe darstellen, ist der Einstieg sehr vereinfacht, aber benötigt trotzdem eine kleine Umstellung. Teilweise schwergängige Bedienung. Bindung ist um ein paar mm höher als TLT Speed, aber immer noch sehr niedrig. Fummelige Steighilfen. Insgesamt: Befriedigend.
Fazit: Bindung der Wahl wenn es leicht sein soll. Insgesamt treiben die Dynafit Leute das Gewichtssparen meiner Meinung nach zu weit - was bei Bindungen für den Rennsport möglich ist, darf bei den Alltagsgeräten die Sicherheit nicht beeinträchtigen. Die Bremswirkung der Skistopper ist zu schwach, die Harscheisen ein schlechter Scherz. Beim Aufstieg muss die Bindung konstruktionsbedingt vorne mechanisch blockiert werden. Im Falle einer Lawine können sich die Ski nicht vom Fahrer lösen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein ernstes Sicherheitsproblem. Die Montage der Radical ST ist im Vergleich zur TLT Speed unkritisch, da die Bindung 12mm Verstellbereich aufweist. Die Bindungen sind sehr niedrig, man steht praktisch direkt am Ski. Dadurch ist der Hebel zum Aufkanten der Ski ungünstig und die Bindung für breite Ski und zum Carven schlecht geeignet. Witzigerweise sieht Dynafit dies als Vorteil, frei nach dem Motto: "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"  :Wink:  Carven ist aber wegen der unterbrochenen Biegelinie sowieso unmöglich. www.dynafit.com


*Fritschi*

Seit Fritschi die Diamir 1995 (!!) herausgebracht hat ist diese praktisch gleich: Wie Pinzgauner schon gemeint hat: "Dynafit und Fritschi gießen doch schon seit Jahren alten Wein in neue (Farb)schläuche." Im Prinzip seit 1995 Stillstand mit Farbwechsel. Aber dazu genaueres:

Fritschit Diamir (erste Serie):

 Sicherheit: Knapp genügend: Die Bindung löst zuverlässig aus - leider löst sich auch mal die Fixierung der Abfahrtssperre, was im Steilhang mühsam ist. Ich selber hab das mehrmals gehabt und immer überlebt, youtube ist mit Videos von solchen Fällen voll. Haltbarkeit/Verläßlichkeit: Nicht genügend. Die Diamir hat - wie alle Rahmenbindungen - Probleme mit der Seitenstabilität. Nach einiger Zeit wackelt der Hinterbacken extrem und dann hilft nur eine neue Bindung kaufen oder den Hinterbacken tauschen was preislich zu einer neuen Bindung nicht mehr viel um ist. edit: Abgesehen davon ist Fritschi nicht sehr serviceorientiert aber verkauft gerne viele Bindungen. Das Aufgehen beim Abfahren wurde schon in der Sicherheit besprochen und wird mit zunehmenden Verschleiß immer schlechter. Drehpunkt/Aufstieg: Genügend. Für leichte Touren oder Konditionstiger ist der Drehpunkt brauchbar. Wer jemals irgendeine andere Bindung benutzt hat will keine Fritschi mehr. Komfort: Sehr gut. Einstieg, Ausstieg, Steighilfen: Alles funktioniert recht einfach. Gewicht: Befriedigend. Biegelinie: Nicht genügend. Komplett unterbrochenene Biegelinie, Carven ist damit unmöglich der Schwung wird zumindest teilweise immer gerutscht. Harscheisen: Tut was es soll, gut.

Fritschi Diamir II: Siehe Diamir, aber:

 Biegelinie: Gut, Bindung kann nach hinten ausweichen.

Diamir Experience (2012): Siehe Diamir II, aber:

 Harscheisen: Sehr gut, tut was es soll, ist praktisch verstaubar und kann einfach aus-/weggeklappt werden.

Fritschi Freeride Plus: Siehe Diamir II, aber:

 Haltbarkeit/Verläßlichkeit: Befriedigend: Das seitliche Kippen ist durch die Kunststoffabstützung etwas reduziert, die grundsätzliche Ursache aber nicht beseitigt. Harscheisen: Sehr gut, tut was es soll, ist praktisch verstaubar und kann einfach aus-/weggeklappt werden.

Diamir Eagle: Siehe Diamir II, aber:

 Drehpunkt/Aufstieg: Befriedigend. Geht deutlich besser als alle anderen Fritschi Diamir. Harscheisen: Sehr gut, tut was es soll, ist praktisch verstaubar und kann einfach aus-/weggeklappt werden.

Diamir Freeride Pro (2012): Siehe Diamir Eagle, aber:

 Haltbarkeit/Verläßlichkeit: Befriedigend: Das seitliche Kippen ist durch die Kunststoffabstützung etwas reduziert, die grundsätzliche Ursache aber nicht beseitigt.
Fazit: Allroundbindung für viele Gelegenheiten, gut für Einsteiger/Anfänger. Marktmonopolist von dessen Serviceabteilung man noch weniger erwarten kann als von der telekom und das heißt was. Kein optimaler Drehpunkt und mangelnde Haltbarkeit bei intensiver Nutzung.

Gewicht Fritschi Freeride+ 2009 Gr. M: 2061gr/paar komplett d.h. inkl. Schrauben, Stopper etc (gewogen)


*G3*

G3 (Genuine Guide Gear) aus Vancouver/Kanada bieten mit Onyx und Ruby zwei Skitourenbindungen im Dynafit Style an. Mit einfacher Umstellung mittels Skistock von Gehen auf Fahren und umgekehrt. Ich habe leider noch keine real gesehen. www.genuineguidegear.com/


*Hagan*

Hagan Z01 und Z02. Bin ich selber noch nie damit gegangen, kenne auch niemanden der die benutzt. Drehpunkt scheint ähnlich zu sein wie Silvretta Pure. www.hagan-ski.com


*Marker*

Bin ich noch nicht persönlich damit unterwegs gewesen und daher nur Text, keine Benotung. Nachdem die Freerider mit der Duke und Baron eine Alpinbindung mit Aufstiegsfunktion bekommen haben - manch einer lästert die Aufstiegsfunktion ist eigentlich nur dazu zu gebrauchen um den Schnee unter der Bindung leichter zu entfernen  :Wink:  - gibt es auch 2010/2011 zwei richtige Tourenbindungen von Marker. Siehe www.marker-tour.com

Nachteil: Um von Gehen auf Abfahren zu stellen oder umgekehrt muß man aus der Bindung aussteigen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach echt mühsam. Interessant ist dafür, dass sich die Bindung beim Aufsteigen um 40mm nach hinten stellen soll. Wäre lustig das mal zu probieren, der Schwerpunkt beim Ski müßte dann günstiger liegen.

Gewicht: Laut Hersteller 1750gr für die F12 und 1685gr für die F10. Das ist eine Ansage für so eine Bindung! Ich verstehe echt nicht wieso die diese deppate Umstellung verwenden. Ohne diesen Nachteil wäre die Bindung DIE Topallroundtourenbindung!


*naxo*

Ein paar Techniker von Fritschi haben sich selbstständig gemacht - und sind baden gegangen. naxo ist seit Beginn 2009 in Konkurs, die Firma ist vollständig aufgelöst und es gibt nur noch Lagerbestände bei Händlern, kein Zentrallager und nichts. Wem es doch interessiert kann weiterlesen ansonsten gleich zum nächsten Hersteller springen. Außerhalb der Wertung, daher keine Benotung.

Die naxo Leute haben das VPP System in die Bindung gebracht. Durch die zwei Drehpunkte rollt die Bindung extrem fein und gut ab, je flacher es ist desto angenehmer ist das Gehgefühl, fast wie Langlaufen. Der Ski gleitet am Schnee und wird nicht gehoben was eine enorme Kraftersparnis gegenüber allen anderen Systemen bedeutet.
Die Bremswirkung der naxo Skistopper ist unerreicht unter den Skitourenbindungen und Referenz an der sich alle anderen messen lassen müssen.

Nachteile:
Bei der nx01 sind die Gelenke vorne schnell ausgeleiert, und auch mal gebrochen. Das hat ihr den Spitznahmen "knaxo" eingebracht. Wenn die Verriegelung nicht sauber eingerastet war zB weil sie voll mit Eis war, dass man mühsam auskratzen mußte, dann hat die Bindung beim Abfahren auch mal in die Gehposition gewechselt.
Bei der nx21 hakt sich auch mal beim Bergaufgehen das "Downhill Lock" ein, was an sich nichts ausmacht, so lange man die Steighilfe nicht benötigt. Will man die Steighilfe einschnappen, dann blockiert das "Downhill Lock" den Hebel. Dann heißt es Ski abschnallen, "Downhill Lock" raus und dann geht die Steighilfe wieder.
Alle Modelle: Wie alle Rahmenbindungen (Fritschi, Silvretta) bekommt auch die naxo Spiel am Hinterbacken aber später als die Fritschi und im Gegensatz zur Fritschi kann man das Spiel mit rostfreien Schälblechen genau einstellen und regulieren. Durch die zwei Drehpunkte muß die Bindung (alle Modelle) äußerst exakt montiert werden, sonst ist es möglich, dass die zwei Drehpunkte den Ski vorne etwas freigeben und man bei großen Belastungen die Bindung vorne um ein paar mm abheben kann. Das kann auch bei exakter Montage passieren wenn die Bindung etwas älter ist. Extrem mühsam wenn man schnell und/oder steil abfährt und springt.

Fazit: Uninteressant, weil es die Firma nicht mehr gibt. Extrem geiler Drehpunkt und Referenz was den Gehkomfort betrifft - doch mit so vielen Kinderkrankheiten, dass die Bindung für Nichttechniker mit Hang zu Basteleien mehr als mühsam ist. Hohes Gewicht.

Gewicht nx01 Gr. M komplett: 2270gr/paar (gewogen)
nx21 Gr. M komplett: 2540gr/paar (gewogen)


*Silvretta*

Silvretta 400 und 404: Unkaputtbare Klassiker und werden heute noch eingesetzt wenn es auf ABSOLUTE ZUVERLÄSSIGKEIT ankommt.

 Sicherheit: Nicht genügend. Keine Skistopper. Nur Auslösung der Hinterbacke nach oben. Aber das funktioniert zuverlässig. Haltbarkeit/Verläßlichkeit: Sehr gut. Die Referenz an der alle anderen gemessen werden. Der Vollständigkeit halber soll erwähnt werden, dass es einmal eine Serie mit fehlerhaft gebogenen Steighilfen gab, die um eine zu enge Kante gebogen wurden und dort gebrochen sind. Erkennbar an einer Ecke in der Biegung im Draht. Sollte die Bindung damit ausgestattet sein, Steighilfen austauschen. Drehpunkt/Aufstieg: Befriedigend. Komfort: Befriedigend Gewicht: Befriedigend Biegelinie: Nicht geügend. Biegelinie komplett unterbrochen.

Silvretta Pure: Die Pure gibt es in 4 Varianten. Performance als leichtestes Produkt, Freerider etwas schwerer aber haltbarer, X-Mountain als Zwischenprodukt das etwas günstiger ist und Kids was ein Zwischending zwischen Performance und X-Mountain in Länge Small ist.

 Sicherheit: Befriedigend. Die Pure löst nur am Hinterbacken aus. Teilweise sind Fälle bekannt, dass die Bindung bei tiefen Temperaturen nicht vollständig geschlossen hat. Meine zB. Ursache unbekannt was mich nicht gerade erfreut. Haltbarkeit/Verläßlichkeit: Hinterbacken können Spiel bekommen, aber bei weitem nicht so dramatisch wie Fritschi. Die erste Serie hatte Probleme bei den Vorderbacken welches seit langem behoben ist. Anheblich sollen die Aluminiumrohre der X-Moutain brechen. Ich kenne keinen Fall. Mir selber sind folgende Dinge passiert: Mehrmals kein vollständiges Schließen einer der Bindungen mehr möglich (Ursache unbekannt), festfrieren der Skistopper einer Bindung. Drehpunkt/Aufstieg: Befriedigend. Komfort: Sehr gut Gewicht: Befriedigend. Biegelinie: Gut-Sehr gut. Hinten gleitend gelagert und vorne gelenkig. Derzeit wohl die beste Bindung in dieser Hinsicht. Harscheisen: Gut, tut was es soll.
Fazit: Rahmenbindung mit (für eigelenkige Rahmenbindungen) gutem Drehpunkt, leicht. Interessant, im Prinzip eine richtige Alternative zu Fritschi. Leichter und guter Drehpunkt. Bis auf oben erwähnte Punkte verläßlich.
Leider schwer zu kriegen, Silvretta gehört(e?) zu Salewa und Salewa hat den Link zu der Homepage von Silvretta entfernt. Seit 2006 hat man von Silvretta wenig bis nichts gehört. Gibt es die Firma noch? Die Homepage existiert nur noch rudimentär - nur noch ein Bild und das Impressum.
Würde ich persönlich der Fritschi vorziehen - weil leichter und besserer Drehpunkt bei gleicher Haltbarkeit der Hinterbacken und ohne Entriegelungsproblem - fraglich ist nur die Verfügbarkeit und wie bzw. ob es weitergeht. www.silvretta.de

*Tyrolia*

Adrenalin

Noch keine persönliche Erfahrung, daher nur Beschreibung: Klassische Rahmenbindung mit Skistopper z-Wert: 5-16. Wechsel Gehen/Fahren ohne Ausstieg aus Bindung. Gewichtsangabe laut Hersteller: 2620-2650gr also sauschwer. Die zweitschwerste Tourenbindung.



So, das wärs mal von meiner Seite, vielleicht kann noch der eine oder andere weitergehende Informationen bringen.

 :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Von Fritschi gibt's ja jetzt auch ein neues Modell mit besserem Drehpunkt. Heißt Eagle oder so.

----------


## georg

Hab ich eh beschrieben: 


> Die neue Eagle soll Abhilfe schaffen. Das Prinzip ist primitiv: Satt eines Gelenks haben die Fritschi Leute ein Langloch gemacht, dieses etwas nach hinten versetzt und eine Normschraube mit einer Sicherungsmutter durchgesteckt. Ob das was bringt und stabil ist? Weiß ich noch nicht, aber es ist auf jeden Fall teuer.

----------


## Tyrolens

Wohl übersehen. 


Hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber eine lustige Bindung aus IT: www.haereo.it/

Das gleiche von G3: www.genuineguidegear.com/gear/bindings/onyx


Lauter Dynafit-Klone.

----------


## georg

Lauter Klone.  :Big Grin:  Das Dynafit System ist technisch ja sehr interessant. An sich gefällt mir das gut, wenn die Abfahrtsschwäche nicht wäre, wäre das meine Bindung.
Seit wann hat eigentlich die Vertical einen z-Wert von 12? Vielleicht haben sie da was geändert. Glaub ich zwar nicht.. aber wer weiß.

----------


## georg

Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende diese Wintersaison (vorläufig  :Mr Purple: ) beendet habe  :Wink:  habe ich ein Update vom 27.5.2012 in den ersten Post editiert. Ich selber bin diesen Winter mit folgenden Bindungen und Skiern unterwegs gewesen:

Head Monster 78 mit naxo freeride nx21: Meine Idealkombination für Skitouren im Mittelgebirge wenn es auch auf die Piste geht. Oder wegen des hohen Gewicht als Trainingsgerät.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Genialer, aber schwerer Ski, der ideale Mix für Gelände und Piste. Damit kann man abseits super unterwegs sein, fällt aber am Carvingskilehrerkurs auch nicht unangenehm auf. Bindung ist sauschwer, aber super im Aufstieg und hält immer noch. Das Downhill-Lock welches unerträgliche Qualen beim Aufstieg einbringt (Einklappen und Blockieren der Steighilfe) habe ich entfernt. Felle: tour-expert Mohair-Mix mit Stahlendhaken und Gummispitzenspanner. Meine meistgenutzte Kombination.

Head Alpinist mit Silvretta Pure Performance: Meine Ski für schwere Hochtouren wenn es ins Gletscher geht und steil wird. Die Skier sind noch schmal genug um im Aufstieg halbwegs ermüdungsfrei zu greifen zB Hangquerung bei >40°. Bindung ist etwas "filigran" aber ich wiege nicht viel. Ich hatte damit vorletzten Winter einmal das Problem dass eine Bindung nicht schließen wollte. Erst nach ca 400m Abfahrt übers Gletscher hat sie sich dann überreden lassen zuzumachen. Seitdem ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten. Gute Harscheisen. Felle: tour-expert Mohair-Mix mit Stahlendhaken und Gummispitzenspanner.

Hagan Daemon mit Dynafit Radical ST:  Geeignet für so ziemlich alles außer Carven auf der Piste und harten Steilhang (Aufstieg). Durch die Breite des Skies und die niedrige Bindung extrem schlechter Hebel beim Aufkanten im Aufstieg -> schlechte Performance bei steilen Hangquerungen. Bindung ist im Rahmen ihrer bekannten Einschränkungen (siehe ebenda) sehr zuverlässig. Steighilfen etwas zu wenig, bei >28° wird es mehr als mühsam. (Steilster Hang in Falllinie im Aufstieg heuer: 33°) Die Original Harscheisen sind ein schlechter Witz. Felle: Kohla 100% Mohair mit Stahlendhaken und Gummiseilspanner auf der Skispitze.

----------


## Zap

> Lauter Klone.  Das Dynafit System ist technisch ja sehr interessant. An sich gefällt mir das gut, wenn die Abfahrtsschwäche nicht wäre, wäre das meine Bindung.
> Seit wann hat eigentlich die Vertical einen z-Wert von 12? Vielleicht haben sie da was geändert. Glaub ich zwar nicht.. aber wer weiß.


Welche Abfahrtsschwäche?

Meine Erfahrung mit Dynafit: extrem steife Bindung, selbst auf breiteren Skiern gut zu fahren. Fürs reine Tourengehen würde ich mir keine andere mehr kaufen.

----------


## georg

> Welche Abfahrtsschwäche?


 Du beziehst dich auf einen Post von 2010. Bis dahin hat es einige Modelle gegeben, die man beim runtrfahren blockieren musste, damit man die Ski nicht verliert.



> extrem steife Bindung


 Die Steifigikeit der Bindung ist komplett egal - soferne nicht superweich - und wird von normalen Skitourengehern vollkommen überbewertet. Viel wichtiger ist die passende Verbindung von Fuß zu Schuh und der Schuh selber. Es ist kein Unterschied bei den Bindungen beim Fahren spürbar. Meßbar ist bei gleichen Schuh sogar die Silvretta die steifste (Quelle: bergundsteigen).
Also so trügt die Werbung den Eindruck beim Fahren.  :Wink: 



> selbst auf breiteren Skiern gut zu fahren.


 Wie geschriben: Zu niedrig. Was beim Fahren durch Kraft ausgeglichen werden kann ist im aufstieg ebenfalls durch Kraft auszugleichen und da aber mühsam.



> Fürs reine Tourengehen würde ich mir keine andere mehr kaufen.


 Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben und leider ist jede Tourenbindung derzeit ein Kompromiss.

----------


## maxthedude

so ich beleb den thread mal wieder da ich gerade vor der entscheidung stehe ob ich mir die onyx oder dynafit radical holen soll. 
hat vielleicht schon jemand die möglichkeit gehabt die onyx live zu beobachten? 
schuh ist endlich der passende mit dem scarpa maestrale rs gefunden. 
zur abfahrtsperformance von low tech tourenbindungen (zmd dynafit) noch ein link der mich überzeugt hat - https://vimeo.com/31047821#at=0

----------


## georg

> hat vielleicht schon jemand die möglichkeit gehabt die onyx live zu beobachten?


 Leider nein. Ich kenne keinen der die hat und benutzt.




> zur abfahrtsperformance von low tech tourenbindungen (zmd dynafit) noch ein link der mich überzeugt hat


 Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. 1. Was sind low tech Tourenbindungen? Im Prinzip alle, weil keine wirklich HighTech ist aber das wirst du nicht meinen. 2. Was für Abfahrtsperformance in dem Video? Ich sehe nichts was mit irgendeiner Tourenbindung - außer der alte Fritschi Diamir (die wär ca 10x aufgegangen  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) - nicht gehen sollte  bzw. was da deiner Meionung nach durch die Bindung ermöglicht werden soll.

Zur Dynafit Radical: Ich nehme an, du meinst die Radical ST bzw Radical FT.  De Radical Speed ist seit mind 10 Jahren laut der Lehrmeinung aller alpinen Vereine Europas keine sichere Tourenbindung da sie keinen Skistopper sondern Fangriemen hat - wie alle Dynafitleichtbindungen ist die nur im Rennlauf einsetzbar.

Die Radical ST fahr ich auf einem meiner Tourenskipaar selber.
Positiv: Guter Drehpunkt, leicht, zuverlässig
Negativ: Aussteigen beim Wechsel Gehen/Fahren notwendig, massives Sicherheitsrisiko beim Aufstieg wegen Blockierung der Bindung - kein Lösen der Bindung im Falle einer Lawine (=Fangriemenproblem auf die Bindung verlagert) und daher eine höhere Verschüttungstiefe was eine geringere Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit bedeutet.

----------


## grisch

Bye the way: hat jemand zufällig a gute gebrauchte dynafit bindung übrig? zu einem "vernünftigen" preis?

----------


## maxthedude

> Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. 1. Was sind low tech Tourenbindungen? Im Prinzip alle, weil keine wirklich HighTech ist aber das wirst du nicht meinen. 2. Was für Abfahrtsperformance in dem Video? Ich sehe nichts was mit irgendeiner Tourenbindung - außer der alte Fritschi Diamir (die wär ca 10x aufgegangen  ) - nicht gehen sollte  bzw. was da deiner Meionung nach durch die Bindung ermöglicht werden soll.


ich fass unter low tech bindungen mit dynafit system zusammen. meine bedenken waren immer ob die bindung auch "härtere" abfahrten bzw. drops aushalten und die bedenken haben sich mit dem video zerstreut. ich hätt mich da mit einer duke wohl am sichersten gefühlt. 




> Zur Dynafit Radical: Ich nehme an, du meinst die Radical ST bzw Radical FT.  De Radical Speed ist seit mind 10 Jahren laut der Lehrmeinung aller alpinen Vereine Europas keine sichere Tourenbindung da sie keinen Skistopper sondern Fangriemen hat - wie alle Dynafitleichtbindungen ist die nur im Rennlauf einsetzbar.


genau die radical ft - www.dynafit.com/de/product/bi...l-ft-110mm-z12




> Die Radical ST fahr ich auf einem meiner Tourenskipaar selber.
> Positiv: Guter Drehpunkt, leicht, zuverlässig
> Negativ: Aussteigen beim Wechsel Gehen/Fahren notwendig, massives Sicherheitsrisiko beim Aufstieg wegen Blockierung der Bindung - kein Lösen der Bindung im Falle einer Lawine (=Fangriemenproblem auf die Bindung verlagert) und daher eine höhere Verschüttungstiefe was eine geringere Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit bedeutet.


danke für das feedback - war mir nicht bewusst das die bindung im aufstieg komplett blockiert ist.
was mir dann noch nicht ganz klar ist - wie funktioniert die auslösung im abfahrtsmodus?

----------


## georg

> ich fass unter low tech bindungen mit dynafit system zusammen.


 Hmm.. damit tust du dem Dynafit System aber eigentlich unrecht. low-tech hat irgendwie einen negativen Beigeschmack. Die sind nicht mehr oder weniger low tech als alle anderen. Unter low-tech fasst Dynafit selber eigentlich nur ihre Superleichtrennbindungen zusammen und das gesamte System heißt "rahmenloses Design". Finde das passender.




> meine bedenken waren immer ob die bindung auch "härtere" abfahrten bzw. drops aushalten und die bedenken haben sich mit dem video zerstreut.


 Das geht mit jeder Tourenbindung außer der Fritschi Diamir 1. Aber wie bei jedem Tourenzeuch ist die Haltbarkeit nicht unbegrenzt. Wenn dein Schwerpunkt bei Freeride mit Liftunterstützung liegt, du Drops liebst, das ganze mehr als 3 Wochen im Jahr machst und >75kg wiegst, dann solltest du bei Freeride Ausrüstung (Bindung, Ski + Schuh) bleiben weil das Tourenzeuchs ist für den Verschleiß nicht ausgelegt. Für so eine Beurteilung sind Videos nicht geeignet. Der Typ könnte jede Abfahrt mit neuen Material machen und es würde niemanden auffallen.

Beispiel: Mit meinem Garmont Adrenalin 4-Schnaller kannst du bedenkenlos Skifahren gehen, sogar Skilehrerausbildung machen. Wenn der ordentlich zu ist, dann hält der auch - natürlich nicht so wie ein entsprechend guter Skischuh aber ausreichend. Aber wenn du das jeden Tag machst, dann wird der so weich, dass selbst dieser für Tourenskischuhe recht harte Schuh irgendwann einen Halt wie ein Hauspatschen aufweist. Meiner ist mittlerweile so bequem wie ein 3-Schnaller.  :Big Grin: 




> danke für das feedback - war mir nicht bewusst das die bindung im aufstieg komplett blockiert ist.
> was mir dann noch nicht ganz klar ist - wie funktioniert die auslösung im abfahrtsmodus?


 Die Bindung muss bei allem was über Primitiveinsteigertouren hinausgeht im AUFSTIEG vorne manuell blockiert werden. Wenn du nur einfachste Touren machst wo du einer schönen Spur nachrennst, kaum Spitzkehren oder sowas drinnen hast, dann mußt du nicht blockieren. Bei seitlichen Belastungen wie Spitzkehren im Tiefschnee/Steilgelände, Spreizschritten und/oder bei Hindernissen wie Felsen usw drehst du den Schuh aus dem Ski. Also meist in Situationen wo es eher blöd ist, wenn man plötzlich ohne Ski dasteht.

Bei der Abfahrt wird die Bindung vorne NICHT blockiert, da dann der Schuh vorne und hinten in der normalen Sicherheitsauslösung fixiert ist. Da muss die Bindung ja bei großen Belastungen aufgehen (Sicherheit bei Sturz und in der Lawine).
Nur wie oben in der Zusammenfassung erwähnt, gab es früher (so bis ca 2010) mit Dynafit Probleme, dass die auch bei der Abfahrt aufgegangen sind und da eben vorne blockiert werden mußten. -> keine Sicherheitsbindung mehr. Letzteres betrifft die Radical ST und FT aber nicht.

----------


## georg

> Bye the way: hat jemand zufällig a gute gebrauchte dynafit bindung übrig? zu einem "vernünftigen" preis?


  Imho sind die einzig brauchbaren Dynafit die Radical und Vertical. Obs da was gebrauchtes findest - naja, kannst probieren.

----------


## maxthedude

> Das geht mit jeder Tourenbindung außer der Fritschi Diamir 1. Aber wie bei jedem Tourenzeuch ist die Haltbarkeit nicht unbegrenzt. Wenn dein Schwerpunkt bei Freeride mit Liftunterstützung liegt, du Drops liebst, das ganze mehr als 3 Wochen im Jahr machst und >75kg wiegst, dann solltest du bei Freeride Ausrüstung (Bindung, Ski + Schuh) bleiben weil das Tourenzeuchs ist für den Verschleiß nicht ausgelegt. Für so eine Beurteilung sind Videos nicht geeignet. Der Typ könnte jede Abfahrt mit neuen Material machen und es würde niemanden auffallen.
> 
> Beispiel: Mit meinem Garmont Adrenalin 4-Schnaller kannst du bedenkenlos Skifahren gehen, sogar Skilehrerausbildung machen. Wenn der ordentlich zu ist, dann hält der auch - natürlich nicht so wie ein entsprechend guter Skischuh aber ausreichend. Aber wenn du das jeden Tag machst, dann wird der so weich, dass selbst dieser für Tourenskischuhe recht harte Schuh irgendwann einen Halt wie ein Hauspatschen aufweist. Meiner ist mittlerweile so bequem wie ein 3-Schnaller.


das ist mein problem das ich eigentlich alles bunt gemischt mach - war jetzt die letzten zwei saisonen mit salomon quest 120 unterwegs und wollt mir dann dafür die dynafit kompatiblen sohlen kaufen, leider hat das dann salomon ja etwas versemmelt. 
werd jetzt den schuh für alles mit mehr liftunterstützung/skilehrerausbildung/park nehmen und bin gerade auf der suche nach einen tourentauglichen zweit set up für alles mit mehr als 800hm aufstieg - da ich hauptsächlich mit kondistarken splitboardern unterwegs bin ist das gewicht nicht der faktor und ich bleib auch gern über 100mm mittelbreite beim ski, dafür eben bei der bindung gewicht einsparen und da erscheint mir eine dynafit am vernünftigsten. 
als schuh kommt wohl der scarpa maestrale rs dazu. dann deck ich hoffentlich alle einsatzbereiche ab. 




> Die Bindung muss bei allem was über Primitiveinsteigertouren hinausgeht im AUFSTIEG vorne manuell blockiert werden. Wenn du nur einfachste Touren machst wo du einer schönen Spur nachrennst, kaum Spitzkehren oder sowas drinnen hast, dann mußt du nicht blockieren. Bei seitlichen Belastungen wie Spitzkehren im Tiefschnee/Steilgelände, Spreizschritten und/oder bei Hindernissen wie Felsen usw drehst du den Schuh aus dem Ski. Also meist in Situationen wo es eher blöd ist, wenn man plötzlich ohne Ski dasteht.
> 
> Bei der Abfahrt wird die Bindung vorne NICHT blockiert, da dann der Schuh vorne und hinten in der normalen Sicherheitsauslösung fixiert ist. Da muss die Bindung ja bei großen Belastungen aufgehen (Sicherheit bei Sturz und in der Lawine).
> Nur wie oben in der Zusammenfassung erwähnt, gab es früher (so bis ca 2010) mit Dynafit Probleme, dass die auch bei der Abfahrt aufgegangen sind und da eben vorne blockiert werden mußten. -> keine Sicherheitsbindung mehr. Letzteres betrifft die Radical ST und FT aber nicht.


okay danke für die erklärung, da fehlt mir noch etwas die praktische erfahrung mit dem system. 
mal schaun obs noch irgendwo testtage gibt bevor ich mich dann endgültig dafür entscheide.

----------


## georg

> ich bleib auch gern über 100mm mittelbreite beim ski, dafür eben bei der bindung gewicht einsparen und da erscheint mir eine dynafit am vernünftigsten.


 Genau meine Überlegung. Neben meinen anderen Tourenskiern habe ich auch einen mit 93mm unter der Bindung, und da hab ich die Radical ST draufgeschraubt - wegen dem Gewicht. Mein Hagan Daemon 170cm wiegt mit der Radical ST 100gr weniger als mein Head Alpinist 163cm mit der Silvretta Pure Carbon.

Das Problem bei breiten Skiern mit der geringen Standhöhe der Dynafit ist der enorme Kraftbedarf beim Queren von steilen Hängen. Man muss da derart aufkanten, dass es nicht mehr fein ist - schlimmere Qualen in den Unterschenkeln als beim Eisklettern - man könnte das natürlich auch als Training sehen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Daher nehme ich für heftige Touren lieber dünnere Ski mit höherer Bindung oder gehe mit den breiten Skiern an der Haftgrenze der Felle möglichst direkt hinauf. Das geht aber nur je nach Bedingungen bis ca 35° Hangneigung - mit der Methode folgt dir auch kaum jemand.  :Lol: 
edit: durch das Aufkanten wird auch die Belastung am Vorderbacken höher - bei breiten Skiern ist das Blockieren vorne im Aufstieg daher noch wichtiger da die Bindung bei Querungen sonst aufspringt.

Würde ich mir die Bindung wieder nehmen? Ich weiß es echt nicht. Der Gehkomfort und das Gewicht sind einfach nur geil. Aber die geringe Standhöhe und das Problem mit dem Verriegeln vorne ist ebenso heftig. Auf einem schmalen Leichtski würde ich die Bindung eher draufgeben als auf einem breiten - oder mit Platte aber das ist Schwachsinn wegen dem Gewicht.
nochn edit: Die Harscheisen der Dynafit funktioneren auch deutlich schlechter als die von Fritschi, naxo und Silvretta.

Den Head Alpinist mit der Silvretta Pure Carbon, die Carbon Komperdell Stecken und den leichten Tiroler Steigfellen wollten mir die russischen Bergführer im Kaukasus alle abkaufen. Die Typen mit den Dynafits habens nicht mal angeschaut. Ob das ein Kriterium ist?  :Wink:

----------


## maxthedude

www.freeskiers.net/News/dynaf...east-16-6.html - von leichtgewicht sinds damit schon relativ weit entfernt aber ein interessantes konzept find ich.

bzw. noch zum verriegeln im aufstieg - ist im falle das was abgeht sicher negativ aber die kollegen mit splitboard/schneeschuhen haben in der hinsicht wohl das gleiche problem. 
aber ich bin so und so total unentschlossen und kauf gar nix  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> bzw. noch zum verriegeln im aufstieg - ist im falle das was abgeht sicher negativ aber die kollegen mit splitboard/schneeschuhen haben in der hinsicht wohl das gleiche problem.


 Jo klar. Was mich halt an allen Bindungen anzipft: Es gibt keine Bindung die nicht irgendwo einen gravierenden Nachteil hätte - wenn zB Dynafit nicht dieses Sicherheitsproblem hätte UND bein Wechsel von Aufstieg/Abfahrt komplett abschnallen müßte UND die Harscheisen kein Scherz wären, wären die ohne Zweifel das genialste Konzept der Welt. Wenn Marker bei der F10/F12 den Hebel für die Umstellung nicht unter dem Schuh angeordnet hätten und so ein Harscheisen wie Fritschi hätte wärs eine saugute Rahmenbindung. Usw. usf. Nichtmal bei Downhillradln gibts so gravierende Unterschiede.  :Wink:   :Twisted: 

Danke für den Link. Vielleicht habens den Vorderbacken gscheid überarbeitet - werds testen sobald das geht.

----------


## maxthedude

und noch was interessantes - fritschi bringt kommende saison auch eine tech bindung - www.wildsnow.com/9176/diamir-...review-skiing/

----------


## georg

Ja, das Patent von Dynafit ist abgelaufen. Da werden noch einige nachkommen.

----------


## Lofred

Bei der Eröffnung wurde ja der Vollständigkeit die HAGAN Z01/Z02 angesprochen. Also ich hab die Hagan Z01 jetzt die zweite Saison benutzt und kann nur sagen: Wunderbar für ne Rahmenbindung. Von der Abfahrtsperformance wohl wie die EAGLE, von der Bedienung finde ich sie sogar noch besser und komfortabler. Speziell die "Hubsperre" ist beim Treppeln ideal. Leider sehr selten zu bekommen, aber auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert.

----------

